# Tornado in Oregon



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ap/top/all/7338991.html


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow! That 3rd video is fantastic footage of the twister, but the 2nd video is what really grabbed my attention. Amazing how it completely wiped out most of the building, yet the deer head mounts are still hanging on the wall! Was this tornado near you?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

fick209 said:


> Wow! That 3rd video is fantastic footage of the twister, but the 2nd video is what really grabbed my attention. Amazing how it completely wiped out most of the building, yet the deer head mounts are still hanging on the wall! Was this tornado near you?


thankfully I don't live in that town. It's a surprising, thankfully, no one was hurt. Oregon doesn't really have "Extreme" weather, we just get a ton of rain.


----------

